# Hydro Tranny Dash-Shifft to Fender-Shift Swap?



## jacobs454 (Apr 11, 2010)

Howdy, I just bought a nice used Simplicity Landlord, 50", 18HP B&S, Hyrdo. Works great, but I'm not real crazy about the dash-mounted tranny selector. Has anybody ever tried converting one of these to another location. I have a smaller Craftsman with the fender-mounted that works great. I've also used a Cub with the floor-mount that works good too. 
Looks like it'd be more straight-forward to fender-mount it since it's closer and would require a lot less machining and fabricating. Has anybody tried this swap with either the fender or floorboard? I also have looked at the Landlord DLX, which has the floor-board mounted unit. Maybe I could make that setup work since they're both very similar tractors. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------

